

Ubuntu Unleashed: Sun xVM VirtualBox 1.60 Just Released for Ubuntu Hardy Heron and other OSes - defcon
http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/05/virtualbox-160-just-released-for-ubuntu.html

======
wmf
What's the point? Is this better than KVM?

~~~
patrickg-zill
Does KVM allow you to run XP or Solaris ?

~~~
jamesbritt
VMWare does.

~~~
comatose_kid
Right - I don't know how VirtualBox compares with VMWare, except that the
former is open source.

